# Bicycle Heaven Annual Bicycle Show & Swap Meet Pittsburgh, Pa



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

BICYCLE HEAVEN
World Largest Bike Shop & Museum 
- FEATURED IN THE NEW YORK TIMES and ASSOCIATED PRESS -
———————————
ANNUAL BICYCLE SHOW AND SWAP MEET
Plus Cushman, Whizzer & Mini Bikes, Parts,  Antiques and other Collectables. BUY SELL TRADE
——————————————————
June 6 & 7, 2020
And
August 22 & 23, 2020
9:00 am - ??????  * Rain or Shine *
Vendor Fee: $25.00 - Set Up 7:00 am
FOOD TRUCKS AND MUSIC.
——————————————————
Set up available from Friday 5:30pm FRIDAY.  Sleeping in the parking lot is OK.  Fenced and guarded lot.   Museum open all day but can't set up until after 5:30.  
_________________________________________________________________
Antique / Classic Bicycles and Parts 
New Bicycles and Bicycle Dealers Welcome To Set
Up For Display. 
All Customers Free Admission
Bike Groups Welcome
Johhny Angels Ginchy Stuff Museum and Get Hip Records will be open for this event.  
—————————————————————————
Group bike ride events
- Vintage BMX ride 5:30 PM Saturday 
- Vintage Muscle Bike ride Time TBA
- Mixed group ride TBA
- Bring your own bike, start your own ride, have a great time on the North Shore bicycle trail starting right behind Bicycle Heaven close to the beautiful views of downtown Pittsburgh.  
__________________________________________________________
RJ Casey Industrial Park
1800 Preble Avenue, Pittsburgh, Pa 15233
Off of Beaver Avenue On Corner of
Metropolitan & Columbus
Right Off The North Shore Bike Trail, Just Blocks From The Rivers Casino
For More Information:
Craig Morrow: 412 - 716 - 4956 or Shop: 412 - 734 - 4034
Website: Bicycleheaven.org
Bicycle Heaven is Open 7 Days A Week 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
_____________________________________________________________
Close to many other popular Pittsburgh attractions including
- Carnegie Science Center
- Randy Land
- Point State Park and events
- Three Rivers Heritage bike trail.  From Bicycle Heaven to Washington D.C. 
- Johnny Angels Ginchy Stuff 
- Get Hip Records
- Rivers Casino
_______________________________________________________________
Hotels near by.
-Hyatt Place  412-321-3000
-Holiday Inn Express 412-323-0300
-Wyndham Grand Downtown 412-391-4600
- Many more options close by.  
_______________________________________________________________
BICYLE HEAVEN FACTS.
- Open from Dawn to Dusk during swap meet
- FREE to enter and tour the museum (donations accepted)
- Bicycles parts and accessories for sale
- Full service repair shop
- Antiques and other collectibles for sale.
________________________________________________________________
For more information about the Bicycle Heaven museum, Bicycle Swap meet or anything else visit
bicycleheaven.org or call 412-734-4034


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast

So great we aren't overlapping this year. Thanks! Hope to make it to yours, and will definitely spread the word for yours. 
Will be looking for a '65 Spaceliner 7 Bezel/Light (have the seven part...)

Here's the deets on ours the following week...


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Fantastic ,,I will do ours this same time every year or that weekend,,,and feel free to post your swap meet on my facebook,,,,maybe i can make it to your swap this year ,,Thanks Tom


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Bicycle Heaven museum bike show / swap meet still a go till the last man standing    bicycleheaven.org   ,, people have asked if we were having the BMX ride ,,yes we are and a few other bike rides


----------



## John Gailey

This may actually be the first swap permitted by the government this spring.  The bicycle world will be swarming in Pittsburgh.


----------



## dogdart

John Gailey said:


> This may actually be the first swap permitted by the government this spring.  The bicycle world will be swarming in Pittsburgh.



Fingers crossed


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Governor Wolf lifts ban on May 8th,,,,The bike show swap meet is on and so far looks like a fantastic turnout,,,,,keep safe keep strong and hope for good weather on JUNE 6 and 7 2020 and the next swap in AUG 22 and 23 ,,,,,hope to see you at the swap pass the word   info at bicycleheaven.org


----------



## John G04

Going to try and make it this year. Never been before and need to go to a swap meet!


----------



## John Gailey

I'm anticipating this will happen.  Meeting a fellow collector there to retrieve a bike.
The anticipation is euphoric.  This will be the best thing ever...


----------



## John Gailey

Hey folks,  THIS ONE IS NEXT!!! 
Start the chatter.


----------



## Tim s

I am looking forward to this meet big time! Tim S


----------



## koolbikes

Man I need a Bicycle Swap Meet !
Just wanted to know if there has been any updated information about this Bicycle Swap Meet, is it still on? According to the PA  Covid-19 safety guide lines, PA is in YELLOW PHASE, which states Large gatherings of more than 25 are Prohibited. I know this is 3 weeks away but I would hate to make the long trip and be told that it has been cancelled. Anyone at Bicycle Heaven confirm?


----------



## longtanklars

koolbikes said:


> Man I need a Bicycle Swap Meet !
> Just wanted to know if there has been any updated information about this Bicycle Swap Meet, is it still on? According to the PA  Covid-19 safety guide lines, PA is in YELLOW PHASE, which states Large gatherings of more than 25 are Prohibited. I know this is 3 weeks away but I would hate to make the long trip and be told that it has been cancelled. Anyone at Bicycle Heaven confirm?



For the time being we are sticking to the posted date and working on an alternative date if it must be postponed. Will update ASAP if anything changes. Looking forward to seeing you soon!!


----------



## kingsting

Remember to bring a comfortable bike along to ride. There is a great bike path behind the museum and plenty to see all around the area. The BH shows are more then just a swap meet!


----------



## John Gailey

kingsting said:


> Remember to bring a comfortable bike along to ride. There is a great bike path behind the museum and plenty to see all around the area. The BH shows are more then just a swap meet!



True That!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

We are in the yellow right now and have rumors Allegheny county may go GREEN soon so the SHOW is still going on ,,,,I will wait till 2 days before if i have to cancel ,,call the PA governor Tom Wolf tell him to get his poopt together no reason to keep people from going to work or have businesses closed ,,


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

The bike show swap meet looks like a go ,,Allegheny county going green on June 5th ,,,the bike swap is June 6 and 7 ,,,,,,i know its coming to the day before the swap to give a 100% but thats what the governor  is saying,,,JUNE 5 GREEN ,,,bring a mask you may have to have one


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I am planning on going on Saturday.  Do people start setting up before 9am; is there any action on Friday night?
Seeking TOC, Teens, and any interesting ballooner complete bikes or gear; also in need of wood rims/wheels and early tires, pedals, saddles.  Please feel free to hit-me-up before the event via PM or text/call: 717-554-2176.  Kind thanks, Brant


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am planning on going on Saturday.  Do people start setting up before 9am; is there any action on Friday night?
> Seeking TOC, Teens, and any interesting ballooner complete bikes or gear; also in need of wood rims/wheels and early tires, pedals, saddles.  Please feel free to hit-me-up before the event via PM or text/call: 717-554-2176.  Kind thanks, Brant



You can start to set up any time after 530 friday after noon on JUNE 5TH NO earlier but you can park on the street before hand to visit the museum or wait for a spot after 530  ,,,,you can sleep over night in the Bicycle Heaven parking lot or come anytime through the day on SAT and Sunday  but very early in the morning is best to get a good parking spot ., ,  bicycleheaven.org


----------



## Kickstand3

You guys have fun and please post pics


----------



## JOEL

Heading to Pittsburgh. Anyone bringing high end original ballooners?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> The bike show swap meet looks like a go ,,Allegheny county going green on June 5th ,,,the bike swap is June 6 and 7 ,,,,,,i know its coming to the day before the swap to give a 100% but thats what the governor  is saying,,,JUNE 5 GREEN ,,,bring a mask you may have to have one



  YES WENT GREEN SO THE BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET IS ON,,,,,,THIS WEEKEND JUNE 6 and 7 2020,,,,,,,,,yes its going to happen   info at bicycleheaven.org  thank you


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

longtanklars said:


> For the time being we are sticking to the posted date and working on an alternative date if it must be postponed. Will update ASAP if anything changes. Looking forward to seeing you soon!!



It will be green on Friday all looks good the swap is on,,,That i know of we can have up to 250 in the outside lot and we have a back lot if needed .We are in a industrial park not that close to the city or stores and is gated with a guard .Pittsburgh had some protesters a few days ago not near  B.H.


----------



## JOEL

Going!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> It will be green on Friday all looks good the swap is on,,,That i know of we can have up to 250 in the outside lot and we have a back lot if needed .We are in a industrial park not that close to the city or stores and is gated with a guard .Pittsburgh had some protesters a few days ago not near  B.H.



Hola Mr Craig Morrow hope everything its fine & good luck whit the show!!! Are you going to have a virtual sales for parts & complete bikes? Thanks


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Hola Mr Craig Morrow hope everything its fine & good luck whit the show!!! Are you going to have a virtual sales for parts & complete bikes? Thanks



Sorry no ,,i have never done a virtual sales i will look into that


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Photos:


----------



## catfish

Looks like a great turn out. Sorry I could not make it.


----------



## stezell

New Mexico Brant said:


> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 1206147
> 
> View attachment 1206148
> 
> View attachment 1206149
> 
> View attachment 1206150
> 
> View attachment 1206151
> 
> View attachment 1206152
> 
> View attachment 1206153
> 
> View attachment 1206154



Brant I'm guessing the white trailer is Larry or Lawrence B. I should ask.


----------



## bicycle larry

wow lots of nice stuff , thanks for the pics  Brant


----------



## jungleterry

Wow I imagine the CWC tall tank and flat tank are sold .??


----------



## catfish

Any other photos? Who got the Areocycle?


----------



## catfish

Any other photos? Who got the Areocycle?


----------



## Neanderthal77

Is that a LWB Colson on the left?


----------



## dogdart

Neanderthal77 said:


> Is that a LWB Colson on the left?
> 
> View attachment 1206356



Yes
I also know the answers to many of the other questions
But , ....
You had to be there


----------



## Tim s

The weather was great and there was a good turnout. Tim


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Some bikes I found at the swap A nos cooks frame fork was my best find and some quick photos of the swap


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Some bikes I found at the swap A nos cooks frame fork was my best find and some quick photos of the swap
> 
> View attachment 1207936
> 
> View attachment 1207937
> 
> View attachment 1207938
> 
> View attachment 1207939
> 
> View attachment 1207940
> 
> View attachment 1207941
> 
> View attachment 1207942
> 
> View attachment 1207943
> 
> View attachment 1207944
> 
> View attachment 1207945
> 
> View attachment 1207946
> 
> View attachment 1207947
> 
> View attachment 1207948
> 
> View attachment 1207949
> 
> View attachment 1207950
> 
> View attachment 1207951
> 
> View attachment 1207952
> 
> View attachment 1207953
> 
> View attachment 1207954
> 
> View attachment 1207955
> 
> View attachment 1207957
> 
> View attachment 1207958
> 
> View attachment 1207959
> 
> View attachment 1207960
> 
> View attachment 1207961



A few more photos


----------



## charnleybob

New Mexico Brant said:


> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 1206147
> 
> View attachment 1206148
> 
> View attachment 1206149
> 
> View attachment 1206150
> 
> View attachment 1206151
> 
> View attachment 1206152
> 
> View attachment 1206153
> 
> View attachment 1206154





Anybody know who has the red Hawthorne, the one next to the Phillips, for sale?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Thank you everyone for the great time at the swap meet,,,,,,,,,,UPDATE -----The swap meet on AUG 22 and 23 -2020 ,,,IS ON ,,,HOPE TO SEE YOU


----------



## Igotitbad

Just wanted to check to see if the show is still on for August 22-23? 
Any updates?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

THE BIKE SWAP IS ON AUG 22 and 23   ,,It gets bigger every year   ,,bicycleheaven.org


----------



## John Gailey

I'll get there Friday the 21st.
Picked up a new riding bike to hit the trails and the bars.  Who's in?
Sign me up for 1 space.


----------



## catfish

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> THE BIKE SWAP IS ON AUG 22 and 23   ,,It gets bigger every year   ,,bicycleheaven.org




Are you going to reserve spaces for people?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

catfish said:


> Are you going to reserve spaces for people?



 They have been taken up,,first come first serve ,,,


----------



## John Gailey

Craig,

I know you have access to plenty of space.  Being that it is a city environment, you NEED to confirm to those who travel that there is a space available.
If a collector is prepared to travel hundreds of miles to attend, CONFIRM THEM A SPACE OR TWO.  If you want the swap to grow, this is essential.

Love the swap,
John


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

John Gailey said:


> Craig,
> 
> I know you have access to plenty of space.  Being that it is a city environment, you NEED to confirm to those who travel that there is a space available.
> If a collector is prepared to travel hundreds of miles to attend, CONFIRM THEM A SPACE OR TWO.  If you want the swap to grow, this is essential.
> 
> Love the swap,
> John



Yes much space,,first come you pick your space ,,


----------



## longtanklars

I’m bringing a pile!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> They have been taken up,,first come first serve ,,,



And this is why people do not want to travel far out of fear they will not have a spot Craig.  Last June I travelled over 1,700 mile to be there; I spoke over over half a dozen people from Michigan, Ohio, and New England who called you but then decided not to come because you would not save them a spot.  People traveling any distance want to know they have a confirmed space.


----------



## catfish

New Mexico Brant said:


> And this is why people do not want to travel far out of fear they will not have a spot Craig.  Last June I travelled over 1,700 mile to be there; I spoke over over half a dozen people from Michigan, Ohio, and New England who called you but then decided not to come because you would not save them a spot.  People traveling any distance want to know they have a confirmed space.




That's why I'm not going.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

catfish said:


> That's why I'm not going.



Its first come first serve and we will not run out of spots,,,,5 parking lots no one has ever been turned away,,,lots of space so no reason to reserve spots,,we will not run out..no one called me to ask about a reserve spot .We even have a lot behind the museum that can hold many vendors .


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> They have been taken up,,first come first serve ,,,



What i mean by they have been taken up is i only reserve spots for the food vendors.Never has anyone came to this swap meet and there was no room and never has anyone been turned away .No need to reserve spots


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

New Mexico Brant said:


> And this is why people do not want to travel far out of fear they will not have a spot Craig.  Last June I travelled over 1,700 mile to be there; I spoke over over half a dozen people from Michigan, Ohio, and New England who called you but then decided not to come because you would not save them a spot.  People traveling any distance want to know they have a confirmed space.



Thats total bullpoop ,,so your telling me you travelled over 1,700 miles to my event and you did not have a space or a spot  i think not. My bike swap has never been filled and there is 3 extra parking lots i never had to use so no need for reserved space .The only spaces we have for reserve are for food vendors .I have never ever had anyone call me asked for a reserved space or they will not show up.The event has more than enough space ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

catfish said:


> That's why I'm not going.
> [/QUO    ,,LET ME UPDATE THIS AND BE NICE,,,,DONT COME IF YOU DONT WANT TO,,,No reason to call ahead to reserve a space unless your a food vendor or special event .We have space no one has ever or will be turned away .


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Some quick photos


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Photos


----------



## Jason Beck

I had a great time this weekend at the Bicycle Heaven Bicycle Museum swap meet.  Lots of nice bikes and parts for sale.  Nice people, good prices, and a great location.  There was plenty of space for vendors, patrons, and parking.  The Museum truly is Heaven on earth.  I got a lot of info on the early 80's 26" SE OM Flyer with 26" z rims that I picked up.  A few of us his the streets and trails for a BMX ride through scenic Pittsburgh, PA.  I can't wait until the next one.


----------

